# ملكي أكثر من الملك



## DWK

في السياق: «إنتهزوا القطريون الفرصة ليحجزوا لهم مكاناً في تاريخ المرحلة. دعموا الإخوان ضد خصوصهم، بل كانوا ملكيين أكثر من الملك وتدخلوا في المعارك عسكرياً وإعلانياً». واحد إبن اللغة ممكن يشير لي على التشكيل الصحيح على كلمتين «ملكيين» و«ملك» لأني أكون متأكد منهما؟ شكراً

المصدر موجود هنا: قطر والإخوان لاعبان أساسيان في تخريب استقرار اليمن
(في فقرة ٤)


----------



## Matat

مَلَكِيِّينَالْمَلِكِ
انظر هنا لشرح معنى العبارة (ملكيين أكثر من الملك).


----------



## barkoosh

في حين أنه من المنطقي أن تكون النسبة إلى "ملِك" هي "ملِكيّ"، تقول القاعدة إنّ الثلاثي المكسور العين تُفتح عينه عند النسب. لذا يقال "ملَكيّ" عند النسب إلى "ملِك"


----------



## Matat

barkoosh said:


> في حين أنه من المنطقي أن تكون النسبة إلى "ملِك" هي "ملِكيّ"، تقول القاعدة إنّ الثلاثي المكسور العين تُفتح عينه عند النسب. لذا يقال "ملَكيّ" عند النسب إلى "ملِك"



صحيح. لقد صححت تعليقي.


----------

